# First sous vide cook



## cooker613 (Dec 25, 2018)

So my new Anova came and I decieded to try something simple, a couple of boneless ribeye steaks. 

In the pot







Out 






Out of plastic






The thinner steak






The thicker steak (sorry for lously photo quality)






Well I am now a believer. These were some of the tastiest steaks I had. Tender and juicy. Only salt and pepper and the taste was the taste of beef. Cooked at 131 for two hours. Even my son who usually wants his steak cooked to death raved about it. I’m thinking chuckie is next. Only problem, had to sear them in a pan. It is defanatly time for a new blow torch.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 25, 2018)

Great lookin steaks.   Havent tried them yet


----------



## dcecil (Dec 25, 2018)

Good lookin cook, nice job


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2018)

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html

Cooking a steak in a  sous vide at 131 for 2 hours is not safe...
A 1" steak takes  1 hour 15 minutes to get to 131...  table 2.2
A 1" steak at 131 takes 2 hours and 45 minutes to kill all the bacteria....  table 5.1
Please take the time to read and understand Baldwin's stuff....


----------



## cooker613 (Dec 26, 2018)

daveomak said:


> http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html
> 
> Cooking a steak in a  sous vide at 131 for 2 hours is not safe...
> A 1" steak takes  1 hour 15 minutes to get to 131...  table 2.2
> ...



Thanks for the advise Dave. I was just following the recipe that came with the Anova cooker. Clearly there’s more here to this than meets the eye.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 26, 2018)

You are welcome...  have a good New Year...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 26, 2018)

So far I've just used my SV to reheat pulled pork and pasteurize eggs..think I need to get some steaks now..


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2018)

Good looking steaks!
Al


----------



## oddegan (Dec 26, 2018)

Looks good! Definitely love my sous vide. Would highly recommend the dedicated container and lid or making a modified cooler. Have fun.


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks great! I used to think my steaks came out fantastic on the grill until I got my Anova. I've only cooked one on the grill since and probably won't do it again. My favorite sous vide cook is pork loin/tenderloin. Juicy and tender every time. As oddegan mentioned the Rubbermaid or Cambro containers with lid are nice. I used ping pong balls as insulation until I got one. Anyone that needs 50 ping pong balls feel free to pm me and I'll be happy to send them. :)
I use a little larger torch than most but its quick!  
https://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-with-push-button-igniter-91037.html


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 30, 2018)

I am confused, so the Anova recipe states a time and temp that doesn't kill the nasties ??


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2018)

Why don't you take the time any copy their recipe here...  Sure would beat a dangling statement...


----------



## cooker613 (Dec 30, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Why don't you take the time any copy their recipe here...  Sure would beat a dangling statement...



Am tech challenged and can’t quite figure out how to copy anova recipe for “Sous Vide medium-rare steak” and drop it here. But for an eight to 12 oz ribeye, it calls for a temp of 130 for two hours. That was why I did that for my first Sous Vide cook. But, I’ll not do that again thanks to dave’s help and advise.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 30, 2018)

https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/ribeye-steak-time-and-temp


----------



## Dafish13 (Dec 30, 2018)

daveomak said:


> http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html
> 
> Cooking a steak in a  sous vide at 131 for 2 hours is not safe...
> A 1" steak takes  1 hour 15 minutes to get to 131...  table 2.2
> ...



I am new to Sous Vide but my Joule recipes call for the same time and temp.  For a medium-rare, 1 inch thick steak cook at 129 degrees for 1 hour.  I believe the answer comes from Section 5 of Baldwin’s book as pasted below.  You need to pasteurize tender cuts of beef if you are immune compromised or looking for a longer shelf life, otherwise you are safe without the pasteurization.  Any surface bacteria should be killed in the sear.  Proceed with caution but I like my steaks medium rare.  I have been in a lot of steak restaurants where the waiter flinches if someone orders a steak cooked to the USDA recommended temp of 145 degrees or “medium” (overcooked for most).

*5. Beef*
For tender cuts of beef–such as tenderloin, sirloin and rib-eye–season, vacuum seal in heat stable plastic pouches, and cook either very-rare (120°F/ 49°C), rare (125°F/51.5°C), medium-rare (130°F/ 54.5°C), or medium (140°F/60°C) for the time listed in Table 2.2. For extended shelf-life (i.e., cook-chill or cook-freeze) or when serving immune compromised individuals, the beef must be pasteurized for at least the times in Table 5.1. After heating, sear the beef using either a blowtorch, a very hot grill, or a pan with just smoking oil.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2018)

OK, for all of you folks that prefer to eat the stuff listed below,

DO NOT PASTEURIZE YOUR MEAT PRODUCTS


https://www.pewtrusts.org/~/media/assets/2016/09/emergingpathogensinmeatandpoultry.pdf

*Major meat- and poultry-associated pathogens with 
emerging strains*
Campylobacter
Shiga toxin-producing
E. coli
(STEC)
Antimicrobial-resistant non-STEC E. coli
Listeria monocytogenes
Non-typhoidal
Salmonella
Toxoplasma gondii

*EPs with potential transmission through meat and poultry 
Bacterial pathogens*

Arcobacter butzleri
Clostridium difficile
Helicobacter
Methicillin-resistant
Staphylococcus aureus
Mycobacterium avium

*subspecies*
paratuberculosis
Yersinia

*Viruses *
Avian influenza virus
Crimean-Congo hemorrhagic fever virus
Hepatitis E virus
Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus and related coronaviruses
Rift Valley fever virus
Parasites and prions
Cryptosporidium parvum
BSE and new variant Creutzfeld-Jacobs Disease (vCJD) 

..


----------



## dr k (Dec 31, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> I am confused, so the Anova recipe states a time and temp that doesn't kill the nasties ??


I looked up chopsaw's Annova link steak recipe and it said to consult the chart in the app which I don't have.  Usda identifies with pasteurization for Beef, Lamb and Pork when the minimum IT hits 130* and then held there for 112 minutes and shortens in duration as the the temp increases above 130*.  The minimum water bath temp to pasteurize with SV is 131* because your IT gets to within one degree below the water bath temp and anything under 130* is considered heating and must be consumed in under four hours from the start of the SV and not for people with compromised immune systems according to Baldwin.  Baldwin's pasteurizing chart is based on the 130* for 112 minutes from above and converted to the thickness of the steak at 131* water bath temp for the SV duration starting with meat at 41* fridge temp.  Follow that duration he gives for the thickness of your steak.  If you grill steaks from raw to a pull temp of 125* and it coasts to 130* for your perfect medium rare, it's not pasteurized. So with SV steaks, start the water bath at 131 (132* for good measure) to get the finished IT 130* in the morning and by dinner time your 130* perfectly cooked steak that is pasteurized is ready to be dried and ready for a finishing sear.  If you don't want it for dinner and decide for breakfast, leave it in the SV till morning then finish.  It's pasteurized and holding waiting for you.  The point is I'm not waiting on the SV minimum pasteurizing times in charts I'm eating well after it's been pasteurized when I get to it.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 31, 2018)

dr k said:


> It's pasteurized and holding waiting for you.


That's exactly what I like about doing SV . Put the food in early enough and it's ready when you are .

I only posted the Anova link because it was asked about above . I have  Sous Vide at home  cook book . I won't even list any of the times they show .


----------



## Braz (Dec 31, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> . I have  " Sous Vide for the home cook "  cook book . I won't even list any of the times they show .



I've been considering buying Baldwin's book. Is it worth it?


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 31, 2018)

I'd eat that!
But I have a cast iron stomach.
You guys are going to talk me into the Sue Vide thing yet.
Looks really easy.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 31, 2018)

Braz said:


> I've been considering buying Baldwin's book. Is it worth it?


My bad Braz ,, I had Baldwin on the brain wrote the wrong book title . 
Mine is Sous Vide at home . Random author .


----------



## Dafish13 (Dec 31, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I'd eat that!
> But I have a cast iron stomach.
> You guys are going to talk me into the Sue Vide thing yet.
> Looks really easy.
















First picture is Garlic Herb Butter Filets and the second is a pork tenderloin.  Both were done sous vide and then seared in cast iron skillet.  Amazing!  The tenderloin was fork tender.  I love me some sous vide.


----------

